#  Krankheiten >   geschwollene Achselhöhle aber kein Knoten zu tasten >

## ena

Hallo, ich habe seit knapp 2 Wochen die rechte Achselhöhle geschwollen. Bevor ich das bemerkt hatte, tat mir der Arm wie bei einem Muskelkater weh. Hatte 2 Wochen Urlaub von der Arbeit und dachte, daß es viell. dann eine Art Muskelkater ist. 
Dann hatte ich aber die geschwollene Achselhöhle bemerkt und bin zum Arzt. Frauenarzt hat abgetastet und Ultraschall gemacht, aber nix gefunden. Hausarzt hat aus meiner Angst hin ein Blutbild gemacht, wo man auch Krebs erkennen könnte. Die Blutwerte waren alle ok hat er gesagt und ich solle wieder kommen, wenn es in 4 Wochen immer noch geschwollen ist. 
Die Schmerzen halten sich in Grenzen. Es ist unter dem Arm ein leichtes brennen und es zieht mal Richtung Schulter und mal im Oberarm. Keine Schmerzen, daß ich was einnehmen müsste, aber es nervt  ungemein und ich achte ständig auf Veränderungen aus Angst. Kann denn wirkl. durch eine leichte Zerrung oder so im Oberarm die Achselhöhle geschwollen sein? 
Ich habe solche Angst vor Krebs. Brust oder Knochenkrebs.
Kann mir einer dazu was sagen??
Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus für Antworten.
lg
Ena

----------


## ena

Schade, daß noch keiner geantwortet hat. Mittlerweile war ich noch zur Mammogarphie und da wurde nix gefunden. Die Blutwerte sind auch in Ordnung.
Die Schwellung ist leider immer noch. Das sind jetzt fast nächste Woche 4 Wochen.
Die Schwellung tut mir nicht weh. Ich habe nur immer mal das Gefühl, als hätte ich eine schwere Schulter. So wie bei einer Verspannung, aber das kann doch nix damit zu tun habe? Weiß denn keiner was?

----------


## babymieze

Hallo, deine Frage ist zwar schon bissel her. Aber ich habe schon seit ein paar Wochen zumindest das Gefühl, dass meine Achsel geschwollen ist. Aber tasten kann ich nix direkt. Ich habe seitdem auch Schmerzen im Oberarm, meistens wie ein Brennen manchmal zieht es auch in den ganzen Arm. Ich denke , dass es bei mir durch Verspannungen im Schulterbereich kommt. Habe auch schon ei.nen Ultraschall machen lassen. da war alles o.k. Ein paar Lymphknoten waren leicht vergrößert aber nicht bedenklich. Wollte mal fragen, wie es Dir inzwischen geht? Wenn man halt Immer Schmerzen hat (wenn auch nur leichte) macht man sich halt immer Gedanken. Aber bei mir zieht es oft rund um die ganze schulter, hab auch schonMassagen gehabt, aber bis jetzt ist's nicht viel besser.
Würde mich über Antwort freuen

----------


## snickare

Hallo, 
ich habe haargenau das von Ihnen beschriebene leiden, jedoch auf beiden Seiten seit 8-10 Wochen. Bei mir ist nichts sichtbar und im Blut is auch nix was auf Entzündungen oder Krebs hindeuten könnte. 
Ist bei Ihnen schon was rausgekommen?

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo alle miteinander,
wurdet ihr schon mal auf Weichteilrheuma untersucht? Es gibt da das nicht-entzündliche, Fibromyalgie genannt.
Da kann euch am besten ein internistischer Rheumatologe Auskunft geben.

----------


## Alptug

Hallo Snickare, 
das selbe Problem habe ich auch auf beiden Seiten der Achsel und bei mir  ist das schon seit zwei Jahren so. War schon beim Arzt Ultraschall und Blutwertkontrolle wurde gemacht. Die haben gesagt es sind einfach nur zwei ungefährliche Weichteile aber woher sie kommen und warum wissen sie nicht. Also ich bin da gar nicht beruhigt und werde weitere Kontrollen Anfordern. Wie sieht es denn bei euch so aus mit den Weichteilen ?

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Albtug  
nun ja da ist nicht nur eine Ursache möglich.Da wird sich rasiert - dabei kann es zu *kleinen Verletzungen* kommen! Es ist auch nicht so ganz ausgeschlossen das nun alle Frauen / Männer die Kosmetik ohne Probleme vertragen. 
Es gibt nicht zufällig immer mehr Deos wo drauf steht ohne Alkohol oder Aluminium.(*Unverträglichkeiten*) . Ich habe mir erlaubt, einmal eine Frau anzusprechen die an der Kosmetik gerochen hat (Kein Parfüm) und die nach Geruch gekauft.  Ich habe sie gefragt ja und  haben sieden einmal hinten drauf geschaut was drin ist? Oh war die feine Dame pikiert. 
Mit unter kann es auch zu solchen Schwellungen kommen wenn die Periode ansteht. Also mit einem *Hormonellen Hintergrund.  * Gruss Stefan

----------


## Lämmchen

Hallo, 
ich hab vor ein paar Jahren auch so eine Schwellung gehabt. Bin von Arzt zu Arzt gerannt (Hausarzt, Chirurg, Gynäkologe, Orthopäde), alle haben gesagt, da ist nichts zu sehen und konnten die Ursache nicht feststellen. Ich bekam zusätzlich Schmerzen in der Hand, konnte keinen Stift mehr halten. Ich hab mich dann selbst abgetastet und einen Knoten ertastet der ungefähr Kastaniengroß war. Ich bin dann zum HA der mich ins KH eingewiesen hat. 
Vom entdecken der Schwellung bis zur Einweisung sind ca. ein 3/4 Jahr vergangen! Ein Lymphknoten hatte sich tief in der Achselhöhle versteckt, er war einige cm groß. Zum Glück waren es nur Fetteinlagerungen und kein bösartiger Tumor. 
Ich will damit nur sagen, dass manchmal doch ein Knoten in der Achsel sein kann :Shocked: , auch wenn man ihn nicht sofort entdeckt. Nach der OP ist die Schwellung wieder zurück gegangen und die Schmerzen in der Hand auch. 
Grüßle
Lämmchen

----------

